# Raise



## Tpain (May 23, 2022)

Rumor going around my DC that a 2$ raise is coming in June.... any other DC'S hearing this... or is it just another episode of As the Target turns.....


----------



## Gabrigawr (May 23, 2022)

Tpain said:


> Rumor going around my DC that a 2$ raise is coming in June.... any other DC'S hearing this... or is it just another episode of As the Target turns.....


I haven't heard anything yet


----------



## DC Diva (May 23, 2022)

Tpain said:


> Rumor going around my DC that a 2$ raise is coming in June.... any other DC'S hearing this... or is it just another episode of As the Target turns.....


Wouldn’t surprise me a bit.  I mean, it’s been a while since merit TM have been screwed over.


----------



## LordCommander (May 23, 2022)

Target put out an announcement about how their starting pay rates will move to an incredibly local market approach.









						Target to Set New Starting Wage Range and Expand Access to  Health Care Benefits to More Team Member
					






					corporate.target.com
				




 If you are based near a major city, and have some new competition moving into town, raises may occur.  If not, it may be hopeful talk amongst the team.


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 23, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Wouldn’t surprise me a bit.  I mean, it’s been a while since merit TM have been screwed over.


If WWs get another raise, I’m tapping out and going back to the floor…


----------



## Luck (May 23, 2022)

There is zero chance anybody is getting any sort of raise when a major issue all major retailers are having is too many employees. Just no way. 
They WANT half the team to quit right now to stop hemorrhaging money lmao. 
If your building is VLEing, you aint getting that raise. 
TM 
.


----------



## whsDCII (May 23, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> If WWs get another raise, I’m tapping out and going back to the floor…


That's why I left merit and went to lead. Happened too many times.


----------



## whsDCII (May 23, 2022)

Luck said:


> There is zero chance anybody is getting any sort of raise when a major issue all major retailers are having is too many employees. Just no way.
> They WANT half the team to quit right now to stop hemorrhaging money lmao.
> If your building is VLEing, you aint getting that raise.
> TM
> .


We're definitely not VLEing here. We're missing 20+ people a night in our department.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 23, 2022)

LordCommander said:


> Target put out an announcement about how their starting pay rates will move to an incredibly local market approach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 23, 2022)

whsDCII said:


> We're definitely not VLEing here. We're missing 20+ people a night in our department.


👻


----------



## Luck (May 24, 2022)

whsDCII said:


> We're definitely not VLEing here. We're missing 20+ people a night in our department.


Well, thats good(?) For you guys then. For awhile now a lot of buildings have had mandatory down staffing looming over everyones heads. Scary for those that need the full paycheck to scrape by.


----------



## dcworker (May 24, 2022)

A2 already at $26


----------



## Avocadioo (May 24, 2022)

dcworker said:


> A2 already at $26


.


----------



## whsDCII (May 24, 2022)

Luck said:


> Well, thats good(?) For you guys then. For awhile now a lot of buildings have had mandatory down staffing looming over everyones heads. Scary for those that need the full paycheck to scrape by.


Yeah we've never had to deal with that thankfully. We've actually been on voluntary flex up in for the last few weeks. And we're hiring a whole bunch more.


----------



## InboundDCguy (May 24, 2022)

whsDCII said:


> Yeah we've never had to deal with that thankfully. We've actually been on voluntary flex up in for the last few weeks. And we're hiring a whole bunch more.


Same here, assuming we’re not at the same DC.


----------



## Luck (May 25, 2022)

whsDCII said:


> Yeah we've never had to deal with that thankfully. We've actually been on voluntary flex up in for the last few weeks. And we're hiring a whole bunch more.





InboundDCguy said:


> Same here, assuming we’re not at the same DC.


Nice. Enjoy it. Hopefully it stays voluntary and doesnt end up right back where we were on mandatory for months on end.


----------



## aifbeewert (May 25, 2022)

whsDCII said:


> Yeah we've never had to deal with that thankfully. We've actually been on voluntary flex up in for the last few weeks. And we're hiring a whole bunch more.



I wish that was situation here. OT hasn't been available for months, holding out hope that I can at least get 5/30 approved tomorrow for the $$$.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 25, 2022)

aifbeewert said:


> I wish that was situation here. OT hasn't been available for months, holding out hope that I can at least get 5/30 approved tomorrow for the $$$.


.


----------



## downset00 (May 25, 2022)

Seemed to be part of there strategy, hire too many workers so they don't have to pay OT. We went from 40 to 100 TM's in my department. Now each day we have to stop work because we keep going over plan. Warehouse is too full so we ship freight to other DC's only to have it shipped back.  New team members stand around like they've worked here for years with no repercussions. Heard next week we are getting 12 transfers from other shifts, fantastic!!!!


----------



## Avocadioo (May 25, 2022)

downset00 said:


> Seemed to be part of there strategy, hire too many workers so they don't have to pay OT. We went from 40 to 100 TM's in my department. Now each day we have to stop work because we keep going over plan. Warehouse is too full so we ship freight to other DC's only to have it shipped back.  New team members stand around like they've worked here for years with no repercussions. Heard next week we are getting 12 transfers from other shifts, fantastic!!!!


.


----------



## downset00 (May 25, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Seems like you could use a new Wave Tech at your DC. They’re hiring at for my at my DC. 😏 At my DC, everyone is jumping ship for B1. They threw up the deuces. ✌️


I'm on B1, most senior team in our DC and we are treated the worst it seems. Getting 12 transfers next week, for what reason I have no clue.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 25, 2022)

downset00 said:


> I'm on B1, most senior team in our DC and we are treated the worst it seems. Getting 12 transfers next week, for what reason I have no clue.


I respect all of my teams.


----------



## whsDCII (May 25, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Same here, assuming we’re not at the same DC.


Glancing thru your posts, we might actually be at the same DC lol


----------



## targetdude1 (Jun 8, 2022)

meh, at my dc i gotta think our pay rates are some of the highest in the local market for uneducated grunt work. and thats really the only competition that matters. i dont expect much this year, maybe the typically trifling 30 or 50 cent raise we used to get before bidenflation.


----------



## WHS (Jun 8, 2022)

targetdude1 said:


> meh, at my dc i gotta think our pay rates are some of the highest in the local market for uneducated grunt work. and thats really the only competition that matters. i dont expect much this year, maybe the typically trifling 30 or 50 cent raise we used to get before bidenflation.


Someone should tell the other 194 countries experiencing massive inflation whos really causing it


----------



## happygoth (Jun 8, 2022)

WHS said:


> Someone should tell the other 194 countries experiencing massive inflation whos really causing it


Why people think one President is causing this rather than the world's economies trying to recover from a severe hit from an ongoing pandemic, I'll never know. 🤔 🙄 🤦‍♀️


----------



## downset00 (Jun 8, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Why people think one President is causing this rather than the world's economies trying to recover from a severe hit from an ongoing pandemic, I'll never know. 🤔 🙄 🤦‍♀️


Seems like Russia is doing quite well at the moment. Maybe everyone is blaming the President because of all his sanctions they put on Russia, followed by sanctions from other world leaders.  Was the world economy doing bad before this? I saw it doing really good, look at how the stock market was doing then.


----------



## WHS (Jun 8, 2022)

downset00 said:


> Seems like Russia is doing quite well at the moment. Maybe everyone is blaming the President because of all his sanctions they put on Russia, followed by sanctions from other world leaders.  Was the world economy doing bad before this? I saw it doing really good, look at how the stock market was doing then.


You’ve got to be trolling at this point


----------



## downset00 (Jun 8, 2022)

WHS said:


> You’ve got to be trolling at this point


Trolling? I simply gave my feedback on statements that were made. You are the one who commented "Someone should tell the other 194 countries experiencing massive inflation whos really causing it". Maybe you can give your 2 cents on what you think the cause is, or maybe not leave smart ass comments


----------



## DC Diva (Jul 2, 2022)

Assuming this was inaccurate since its now July.  Our building is so over staffed there is chatter about possible scheduled downs and NWA for some teams.  Yet HR still continues to hire…….


----------



## Luck (Jul 2, 2022)

DC Diva said:


> Assuming this was inaccurate since its now July.  Our building is so over staffed there is chatter about possible scheduled downs and NWA for some teams.  Yet HR still continues to hire…….


It is HQ that does the hiring now. Not up to individual buildings/your HR. 

Anyway my building was NWA for awhile but now understaffed again. Turnover rates and increasing volumes make everything switch on a dime.


----------

